# Lots of pigeons and doves in need of homes!



## Elizabethy

Hello-

There are lots and lots of pigeons and doves in shelters all around Northern California and MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue is so full that we're turning birds away.

Please- if you've got room for a pair of rescued pigeons (mostly kings) or doves, contact me at [email protected]

Or if you're going to be breeding pet pigeons and doves, think about saving a life (or two or six) that are already here and replace the real eggs with fake and adopt a homeless bird.

MickaCoo has more than 20 doves available for adoption and almost 30 pigeons. Plus there are all the birds at the shelters... HELP!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

We're in the process of making a nice dovecote out of a gazebo  Once it's done and my current doves are in, I'll be able to adopt some more, if shipping is available for them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Also, I passed the message along to the BYC forum (which has an insane amount of members) and the NC Poultry yahoogroup in case anyone can or knows of someone who can help


----------



## Guest

with the economy failing all over the place its only going to get harder placing any animals that are in need and I just am wondering what happens to all the ones that get turned away


----------



## TAWhatley

Elizabeth .. somehow all us bird rescue folks are going to have to fiind a way to get the shelters to ship to approved homes or release the birds to approved rescues that will ship to approved homes .. I don't see any other way for this ending well for the birds. We all have super technology at our hands .. let's start using it to get things done.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

LokotaLoft said:


> with the economy failing all over the place its only going to get harder placing any animals that are in need and I just am wondering what happens to all the ones that get turned away


Lokota .. you already know the answer .. they end up dead.

In a few cases, I think finders/rescuers do decide to just keep their birds, but FOR SURE birds and animals turned in to shelters are being euthanized because there are no homes or rescuers for them.

I am so proud of our members here who have done so much for so many over the years. Still .. there are all of those birds and animals out there still needing help. We've got to keep on doing what we do.

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy

TAWhatley said:


> Elizabeth .. somehow all us bird rescue folks are going to have to fiind a way to get the shelters to ship to approved homes or release the birds to approved rescues that will ship to approved homes .. I don't see any other way for this ending well for the birds. We all have super technology at our hands .. let's start using it to get things done.
> 
> Terry


Hi-

I can't speak for other shelters but those that I work with are eager to release birds to MickaCoo for shipping but there are not enough adopters. 

I've been REALLY fortunate to be able to develop a sort of system- birds that are just in off the street are frequently too young or ill or rundown to safely ship and so those go to fosters and when they're ready, if not yet adopted, they go to the big barn stall at Marin Humane Society where they can socialize as a flock, get fresh air and sunshine and get fit and strong and having a great quality of life while waiting for a forever home. It's working beautifully as long as there are adopters but when there aren't- the system gets full and birds get stuck.

If you want to adopt a beautiful king pigeon or two, please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Donna Miller

I didnt think they shipped out of state - I saw some great birds that I would love to adopt but I live in OHIO -


----------



## Elizabethy

Donna Miller said:


> I didnt think they shipped out of state - I saw some great birds that I would love to adopt but I live in OHIO -


Hi, Donna-

We've shipped birds to Ohio, Wisconsin, Georgia, Colorado, Arizona, Indiana...


----------



## feathers111

TAWhatley said:


> Lokota .. you already know the answer .. they end up dead.
> 
> In a few cases, I think finders/rescuers do decide to just keep their birds, but FOR SURE birds and animals turned in to shelters are being euthanized because there are no homes or rescuers for them.
> 
> I am so proud of our members here who have done so much for so many over the years. Still .. there are all of those birds and animals out there still needing help. We've got to keep on doing what we do.
> 
> Terry


Indeed, the vast majority of shelter animals, including pigeons, are euthanized, but there are also no-kill shelters and sanctuaries. (A caveat: "no-kill" is something of a misnomer, and there is no one definition of "no-kill," although it usually means that a shelter will not euthanize an animal that is adoptable; the key word here is "adoptable," and the definition varies from shelter to shelter, city to city, state to state, etc.) Although the no-kill movement is relatively new, it's gaining more attention and advocacy thanks in part to individuals and groups that help spread the word about the no-kill philosophy. 
In my own experience, pigeons and other so-called exotics are often viewed by shelters as less adoptable than, say, a dog or a cat. And many shelters aren't equipped to handle exotics. And so I'm guessing that the kill rate for pigeons is much higher at most shelters than, say, the kill rate for dogs and cats. I've also found that a lot of people don't realize that they can find adoptable animals besides dogs and cats at most shelters. 
I think it's important to continue to educate people about *adopting versus buying and breeding*. As long as people continue to buy and breed animals, there will always be unwanted animals that end up dying in shelters. Per the HSUS, approximately 4 million shelter animals are killed each year in the US alone. And that's why Elizabeth's work is so valuable, especially considering how few pigeon rescuers there are compared to dog and cat rescuers. 
Before taking a pigeon (or any animal) to a shelter, I think it's a good idea to research the shelter to find out about their policies. People can also research the no-kill movement online, and there are online lists of no-kill shelters and sanctuaries.


----------



## kippermom

Seems to me like there are a WHOLE lot more pigeons and doves being turned in/trapped in San Francisco than elsewhere. I stalk the local shelters in my neck of the woods (Ventura and LA County) and they do not get nearly as many turned in.

Isn't there any way to stem the tide at the source??? 

(1) If animal reg would go to the meatmarkets and enforce safety standards so that squab are not just released or allowed to escape, and (2) If religious ceremonies could be modifed so the baby Kings are not "freed" just so they can waddle into the alleys or the bushes....to be killed or trapped. (Why not use homers like you would for a wedding release????...)

Until those two things happen, Elizabeth's efforts will never be able to satisfy the need. 

I do not recommend that rescue efforts stop...I have over a dozen of Elizabeth's pijis and doves in my aviaries right now. But you would think the shelter would see the problem and step in....like requiring dog owners to spay or neuter....you have to get *in front of *the problem, not just react to it.

Thoughts???


----------



## Elizabethy

Diane is right of course.

I've often wondered why SF (and the Bay Area) has such a disproportionate number of king pigeons showing up in animal shelters. 

King pigeons are bred for meat and sold at live food markets and farmers' markets and flea markets and are served as squab not only in Chinese cuisine but in Italian, French, Spanish...

The SF Animal Care & Control shelter gets a couple in every week.

I Would LOVE your thoughts, help, support on anything that can be done to reduce the number of baby king pigeons stumbling around SF- lost and hungry. 

In fact, if we could stop the flow of stray king pigeons into shelters, MickaCoo could likely keep up with the rescue needs of the other domestic pigeons and doves.

Is there anyone who would be willing to take this issue on? I have contacts and resources I could share but can't lead this effort.


----------



## idoveyou

is this a problem primarily on the west coast? I havent seen too many pigeons of any kind i the shelters here?


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I think the reason there are so many king pigeons here in the Bay Area is that we have a huge immigrant population and squab is on the menu in some of those cultures. It's awfully hard to stem the tide of animals being raised for food. 

The other issue with pigeons and doves is that it's harder _not_ to raise them than _to_ raise them. They are prolific and easy to breed so they keep coming. I've had quite a few oops babies myself even though I try to be vigilant. 

I've met fanciers who simply don't practice any type of birth control with their birds--they just let them raise whatever they'll raise and sell or give away the extra birds.

It's the nature of the pigeon hobby that you raise more. Showing, racing, it's all about raising new birds year after year. It's not a mindset that will be easily changed because those of us who consider them pets are a small minority. And to be honest, if it weren't for the racing and showing hobbies we wouldn't have all the excellent medications and supplies for our pigeons that we do. 

-Cathy


----------



## sky tx

Call PETA-Give them the EXTRA birds-they have an answer for all your problems.


----------



## Charis

sky tx said:


> Call PETA-Give them the EXTRA birds-they have an answer for all your problems.




...maybe we should give them a call about you.


----------



## sky tx

Charis--your welcome to call them--But you will be late-as you may know-My name is already on their list as a " trouble-maker".


----------



## TAWhatley

*Let's Stow The PETA Comments ..*

No more PETA comments, please. You either love 'em, hate 'em, or are wondering what they are really all about. 

The point of this thread is to find homes for needy pigeons and find ways to stem the numbers of needy pigeons. It ain't about PETA. 

Terry


----------



## Guest

Birdmom4ever said:


> I think the reason there are so many king pigeons here in the Bay Area is that we have a huge immigrant population and squab is on the menu in some of those cultures. It's awfully hard to stem the tide of animals being raised for food.
> 
> The other issue with pigeons and doves is that it's harder _not_ to raise them than _to_ raise them. They are prolific and easy to breed so they keep coming. I've had quite a few oops babies myself even though I try to be vigilant.
> 
> I've met fanciers who simply don't practice any type of birth control with their birds--they just let them raise whatever they'll raise and sell or give away the extra birds.
> 
> It's the nature of the pigeon hobby that you raise more. Showing, racing, it's all about raising new birds year after year. It's not a mindset that will be easily changed because those of us who consider them pets are a small minority. And to be honest, if it weren't for the racing and showing hobbies we wouldn't have all the excellent medications and supplies for our pigeons that we do.
> 
> -Cathy


I thinks this just about says it all and also just about anyone can and will raise way to many birds at any given time during the year adding to the masses


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

TAWhatley said:


> No more PETA comments, please. You either love 'em, hate 'em, or are wondering what they are really all about.
> 
> The point of this thread is to find homes for needy pigeons and find ways to stem the numbers of needy pigeons. It ain't about PETA.
> 
> Terry



Thank you Terry for making the major issue of this post to the fore front again!

These birds and many more, unfortunately, needs forever homes so lets try & help.


----------



## pandabear

I sent in an app to adopt doves, so hopefully I can help out soon.


----------



## Guest

i think its great of you to step up and offer these birds a home , its hard placing birds in a world that is out and against our little friends more so then not ,they will fill your heart with joy in no time at all


----------



## Birdmom4ever

pandabear said:


> I sent in an app to adopt doves, so hopefully I can help out soon.


That's great, Pandabear! Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## Big T

I got six kings yesturday, and they are beautiful birds. I have three nest boxes lined up for them if they take them. As for control breeding, I have all my dummy eggs with a black dot on the narrow end of them. This makes it easy for me to know if my birds are on dummies or real eggs. So far no oops babies. Second, I only breed what I can handle or replace. Sometimes I'll breed for others but only if I know before hand.

Get a king they are worth it,
Tony


----------



## pandabear

Birdmom4ever said:


> That's great, Pandabear! Whereabouts are you located?


I'm in Santa Cruz, CA.


----------



## TAWhatley

pandabear said:


> I'm in Santa Cruz, CA.


Then contact ElizabethY here on Pigeon-Talk if you would like to adopt some. I hope you do want them .. they desperately need homes.

EDIT: Sorry Pandabear .. I see that you have applied to adopt .. THANK YOU!

Terry


----------



## pandabear

You're welcome. I'm very excited. I know the Santa Cruz shelter has some doves right now too, but it sounds like MickaCoo is overcrowded, so I decided to go there.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I'm glad to hear that you're local, Pandabear. Please do get in touch with Elizabeth Young ([email protected]). She may actually prefer that you get the doves from the Santa Cruz shelter, depending on which ones are running out of time first. She can tell you which ones most urgently need homes. How many are you planning on adopting? You won't regret it--my doves give me great joy. 

-Cathy


----------



## pandabear

I have space for two. I've already been in touch with her; she sent me the application and told me to mail it. I'm just waiting on a response from her now.


----------



## Elizabethy

Hello PandaBear-

We've got your application and are in process and of course, MickaCoo would LOVE to place some doves but the birds in the shelters are ALWAYS more at risk. If they're in the shelter, it means we haven't been able to take them in/place them and I would always encourage potential adopters to contact the shelters in their area! 

Shelter birds are at risk of being killed just because no one has come forward to adopt them. MickaCoo birds are not.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Still keeping my promise to adopt some doves once our gazebo of paradise is done, LOL  Every weekend we've been hit with rain, ice, sleet, or snow. The ground is so saturated, that even though water may not be seen running down the hill, you can go to our creek and watch it pour out of the banks in streams  So with our yard a giant muddy mess, it's a no-go for working on the loft for now.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

That's okay, Becky. Even though you must wait for it to warm up and dry out, there will be doves available. I'm so glad you are willing to adopt.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Elizabeth... Rachel, on BYC, is suppose to email you for a possible adoption. Hope it works out!


----------

